# [Artikel] Wie ISPs VoIP monopolisieren können



## VOIPFreak (19 März 2005)

Interessanter (englischer) Lesestoff für die Forenmitglieder, die wie ich über die plötzlichen Alternativen zu T-Com & Co dank Voice over IP begeistert sind.

http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/pulpit20050303.html


			
				I schrieb:
			
		

> The Best days of Voice-over-IP Telephone Service May Already Have Passed
> By Robert X. Cringely
> These are heady days for Voice-over-IP (VoIP) phone services. From Vonage to Packet8 to Skype and a hundred more besides, several million people around the world are enjoying really cheap phone calls that are carried primarily over the Internet. But that fun may be diminishing soon because the big Internet service providers, which is to say the big telephone and cable TV companies, are about to start taking back that third-party VoIP traffic, leaving Vonage and the others at a distinct disadvantage.
> 
> ...


Grüße,
VOIPFreak


----------

